
How to Write a Simple yet Effective Requirements Document - kawera
https://medium.com/@ScalablePath/how-to-write-a-simple-yet-effective-requirements-document-bda5bf6623e0#.7dzogexpy
======
aamederen
One of my former colleagues said this:

"Treat the requirements document as the contract between you and the client.
When you do this, both parties try harder to eliminate ambiguities"

